
Design updates to repositories and GitHub UI - vdepizzol
https://github.blog/changelog/2020-06-23-design-updates-to-repositories-and-github-ui/
======
zowanet
Already under discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23617229](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23617229)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23616422](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23616422)

~~~
dang
We've moved the comments that were here to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23617229](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23617229).

The OP would normally be a better source but it doesn't say very much, so we
might as well stick with the existing thread.

